# Online Status?



## theclaud (24 Nov 2011)

I know you can see from the homepage who's online, but is there any way of telling in-thread whether the people you are talking to are thereabouts or not? I used to like the little green light - sometimes you might want to throw a quick bone for someone to pick up in a way that you wouldn't bother doing if you knew he was out on his bike....


----------



## Shaun (24 Nov 2011)

Click the persons avatar and at the bottom it will either tell you that they are actively doing something ... x minutes ago; or it will say "... last seen: <date>" (which means they are not currently online).

There may be a layout tweak I can apply to indicate online status - I'll add it to the "look in to" list ...


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> Click the persons avatar and at the bottom it will either tell you that they are actively doing something ... x minutes ago; or it will say "... last seen: <date>" (which means they are not currently online).
> 
> There may be a layout tweak I can apply to indicate online status - I'll add it to the "look in to" list ...


 
Thanks Shaun.


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

I found a template edit that we can possibly use - it adds a status overlay to the avatar on the left - it's on the list ...


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

It's a fairly long list you understand? ...


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> It's a fairly long list you understand? ...


Yebbut I'm looking for the "sort by" dropdown and selecting "what theclaud wants".


----------



## Shaun (10 Dec 2011)

theclaud said:


> Yebbut I'm looking for the "sort by" dropdown and selecting "what theclaud wants".


 
Done. Shows a simple "Online" ribbon at the bottom right of your avatar if you're online (and haven't chosen to hide your online status!!).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (10 Dec 2011)

Just noticed it ... and was thinking I hadn't see it before (but assumed that it was me being un-observant previously)


----------



## srw (10 Dec 2011)

theclaud said:


> if you knew he was out on his bike....


And some people seem to be online _while they're out on their bikes_. Which, I must say, is jolly keen of them. Cold out there, is it?


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (10 Dec 2011)

Excellent addition Shaun! Ribbon looks great too!


----------



## YahudaMoon (10 Dec 2011)

^^^^^^^^^ Are you on line now ?, says you are". Log out and I'll tell you


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2011)

I am confused.  Last night it was showing a little blue ribbon in the top left hand corner, and said whether people were on line or off line, now it shows a little orange ribbon in the bottom right hand corner if they are on line.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (10 Dec 2011)

Speicher said:


> I am confused.  Last night it was showing a little blue ribbon in the top left hand corner, and said whether people were on line or off line, now it shows a little orange ribbon in the bottom right hand corner if they are on line.


It is a deliberate attempt to confuse you, I wouldn't stand for it if I was you


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2011)

Was I on line when he was fettling? 

What is the computer speak word for fettling?
Oh yes, "expertly trying to tweak the improvements". 

Admin, would you like some treacle sponge? with ice cream or custard?


----------



## potsy (10 Dec 2011)

Speicher said:


> Was I on line when he was fettling?
> 
> What is the computer speak word for fettling?
> Oh yes, "expertly trying to tweak the improvements".
> ...


Why not both?


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2011)

potsy said:


> Why not both?


 
Wot? all in the same bowl?
You must mean one bowl with sponge and custard, and another with sponge and ice cream.


----------



## Shaun (10 Dec 2011)

Offers of sweet cakey custardy treacly things are always welcome ...


----------



## ttcycle (10 Dec 2011)

Yes, absolutely, a vote for both- custard on the sponge with a dollop of ice cream on top--yum yum yum


----------



## Crackle (10 Dec 2011)

Can we have a status bar to say who's eaten the custard?


----------



## Speicher (10 Dec 2011)

Crackle said:


> Can we have a status bar to say who's eaten the custard?


 
Too late for that now! Potsy and Admin have eaten it all already.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Dec 2011)

How about a status bar for ice-cream?


----------

